

nobraces: Python-style indentation for C - benhoyt
http://blog.micropledge.com/2007/09/nobraces

======
aston
Hint:

\- Add the semicolons back to any line that doesn't start with '#' and doesn't
end with ':'

\- Replace all the ':' with '{'.

\- Fill in all of the '}' where they belong, which is probably easier to do by
hand on such a short script than to write any logic to do it for you.

Once you've restored it to valid C++, you should be set.

------
run4yourlives
Why don't you just use Python?

~~~
berwyn
Python's footprint is a bit large for embedded systems.

~~~
run4yourlives
hmm, good point.

